# Doggiecoutureshop question&photos



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

So we have had a busy morning today, my grandad built me a wooden kennel for the chis and so I spent this morning painting it. They probably won't use it very often because English weather isn't great so they are only outside when they need the loo or it's a nice day but it will be great for the nice days when we are having bbqs and need the house doors closed. 
Millie decided to help me so ended up with paint splashes all over her coat haha...


I also painted my plant shelves to match 




We were at ringcraft again last night, Gucci and millie came and they both did really well. Here is a photo of millie with her eye on a French bulldog haha!
There's all sorts of breeds that go Dalmatians, huskeys, pugs, frenchies.. But unfortunately no chihuahuas  


My louisdog top came for millie it fits her nicely 




I also found a gorgeous brand called charlottes dress I got millie some new things. 






Also does anyone know how long I should expect to wait for a doggie couture shop order? I got Susan lanci so expected to wait a while with it being custom made, then I added on some clothes which I only got the invoice for today. So how long do you guys think it will take? 

And I hope you all like the photos


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Photos are gorgeous! Such bling!! I love seeing pictures!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

the dog house is just too cute! It looks like Millie loves it too!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love love love it all! Where did you get that louisdog top? Love the new collar. It's so gorgeous! Have you gotten your SL harness yet? We got a huge DC order the other day and I put in another order of the new Louisdog things for Ava. The dog house is stunning! Very talented grandpa you have


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Photos are gorgeous! Such bling!! I love seeing pictures!


aw thankyou im glad you like them, i was going to get all the puppies charlottes dress collars too but i know they will grow out of them fast so im just going to be patient and get all their stuff when they are abit bigger


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> the dog house is just too cute! It looks like Millie loves it too!


thank you it is very sweet. i saw one on the internet and loved it although it seemed quite highly priced considering it was just painted wood so i asked my granda if he could try and do one for me and a week later he made me it bless him, hes a star  i was undecided on the colours but i like the way it has turned out :daisy:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love love love it all! Where did you get that louisdog top? Love the new collar. It's so gorgeous! Have you gotten your SL harness yet? We got a huge DC order the other day and I put in another order of the new Louisdog things for Ava. The dog house is stunning! Very talented grandpa you have



thanks so much hunny im glad you like everything! the collar is one of my faves it looks great on, i will take some photos next time mills wears it. 
I got the top from a online site im guessing it was American because it took a long time to come although it was worth the wait i love it. cant wait to see your DC order  and hopefully some photos of ava modelling? 
No still havnt received SL collar or harness that's why im wondering how long i should expect to wait. how long do you think? as i did add on some clothes and only got the invoice for them today. Also yep he is talented i was surprised how good it turned out for being handmade


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the dog house and love how you painted the plantstand to match !! 
The Louisdog top looks so cute on Millie . I have that top for Tootsie and I think I also have it for Minnie. its a very old style that isn't available anymore. Love the Charlottes dress collar, harness and leash too. I have a couple Charlottes dress collars and harnesses also. and I have some Charlottes dress clothes too. they are such nice quality... made in Italy. 

when did you put your SL order in ? i'm not sure how long it will take to get to you once Melissa sends it out. when I have sent things to England, it usually only takes around 1 week or slightly longer. but, it could be different when its coming from a business. I mark mine as a gift on the custom form , so , I think that speeds things up more but not sure. 

I think SL can take up to a month and a half before she ships it out but sometimes it comes in sooner. I would message her if its been longer than that to check on it ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I love the dog house and love how you painted the plantstand to match !!
> The Louisdog top looks so cute on Millie
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou Elaina  I put the order in on the 7th August so it's been about a month. I will give it a couple more weeks and send her a message 
I'm just excited to see the SL since I've never had it before. 
I had never seen the Charlottes dress brand before but when I found it I fell in love it's gorgeous and amazing quality. Will definitely be ordering from there again. Could I see what you got from there please? I think it's lush!
I'm also happy you like the kennel and plant stand, my plant pots are empty at the moment though haha I've been too busy with puppies to do any gardening! The weather isn't great either


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

SL takes a month just to make as it is custom. I have never received a SL item in less than a month so factor that and shipping


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> SL takes a month just to make as it is custom. I have never received a SL item in less than a month so factor that and shipping


Okidoki thank you  I'm just being impatient cause I'm looking forward to it... What your favourite from SL?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I snapped this pic real quick. I also have a charlottes dress cashmere sweater for Tootsie and for Ellie but I couldn't find them ... I have so much stuff, sometimes its hard to locate an item . 
and here is Tootsie LD Marry Me top. I think I have one for Minnie too


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I snapped this pic real quick. I also have a charlottes dress cashmere sweater for Tootsie and for Ellie but I couldn't find them ... I have so much stuff, sometimes its hard to locate an item
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The charlottes dress clothing looks lush to, you have an amazing chi wardrobe!
Your babies must love it  I'm going to have a look at the charlottes dress clothing online now. Also the LD top looks nice in that mint colour too. Where do you keep everything? Do you have an actual wardrobe for everything?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> The charlottes dress clothing looks lush to, you have an amazing chi wardrobe!
> Your babies must love it  I'm going to have a look at the charlottes dress clothing online now. Also the LD top looks nice in that mint colour too. Where do you keep everything? Do you have an actual wardrobe for everything?


i'm not too organized at the moment. I do have a closet in the kitchen that was a broom closet, that I turned into a dog clothes closet. I put extra dowels in so, there are a bunch of rows of dowels to hang clothes on. but, right now , its not organized well. i'm working on it though 

all of the Charlottes dress things I got , I got for a bargain. I see a lot that I would love but the price is too much money. I will only buy it at bargain price


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > The charlottes dress clothing looks lush to, you have an amazing chi wardrobe!
> ...


Changing the broom cupboard was a good idea, where did you get your charlottes dress things from?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

we have some discount stores here in the US called TJ Maxx and Marshalls. around Christmas time they sometimes get some designer things in. 

I forgot that I also have a beautiful tweed coat with faux fur by Charlottes dress. that was my first item I ever got. Sherri from Canada found some in a store there and she asked if anyone wanted her to shop for them and I did . oh, I keep remembering about more charlottes dress things. I had her get me 3 things. one was the tweed coat, and she got 2 other pretty sweaters. somewhere I have a pic of Peyton in the coat, and my old dog Latte in the sweaters . i'll have to find those sweaters. they should fit Ellie now ! 

I also found some on Ebay


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> we have some discount stores here in the US called TJ Maxx and Marshalls. around Christmas time they sometimes get some designer things in.
> 
> I forgot that I also have a beautiful tweed coat with faux fur by Charlottes dress. that was my first item I ever got. Sherri from Canada found some in a store there and she asked if anyone wanted her to shop for them and I did
> 
> ...


Ah that's great nothing better than finding a good bargain! Love it how you don't even know what you have because you have that much stuff. Can't wait to see the tweed coats. I have got my eye on the Susan lanci coats with the fur round I'm going to get some for winter. I'm really excited for Christmas this year as its my first Christmas with the chis and its Millie's 1st birthday on the 11th of December so I've got some doggie ordering to be done haha


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazon has great deals too sometimes on CD. 

I love the harnesses and leashes! We have a lot of step in ones


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

I love the dog house! You painted it beautifully. My dogs wouldn't even use those ._. They like sitting under picnic benches outside lol.

Love the items too. I wish I could just order some blinged out harnesses and such, but my pups are too oddly shaped for such things ._. and they would probably hate all the jewels lol. Very cute though!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

here's an old thread when I first posted the pics of the 2 sweaters that Sherri got for me . i'm looking for the thread with the tweed coat but I cant find it yet http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...te-minnie-charlottes-dress-paris-erotica.html


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Amazon has great deals too sometimes on CD.
> 
> I love the harnesses and leashes! We have a lot of step in ones


I will check Amazon, thanks sweetie


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Mordnacht said:


> I love the dog house! You painted it beautifully. My dogs wouldn't even use those ._. They like sitting under picnic benches outside lol.
> 
> Love the items too. I wish I could just order some blinged out harnesses and such, but my pups are too oddly shaped for such things ._. and they would probably hate all the jewels lol. Very cute though!


Thank you! I love it too  mine are always sitting under my outside lounge chairs haha so at least they have some other shelter now. Ah that's a shame maybe they would fit into Susan lanci?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> here's an old thread when I first posted the pics of the 2 sweaters that Sherri got for me . i'm looking for the thread with the tweed coat but I cant find it yet http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...te-minnie-charlottes-dress-paris-erotica.html



Love the sweaters, let me know if you find the tweed coat


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Love love love it all! Where did you get that louisdog top? Love the new collar. It's so gorgeous! Have you gotten your SL harness yet? We got a huge DC order the other day and I put in another order of the new Louisdog things for Ava. The dog house is stunning! Very talented grandpa you have
> ...


Of course my dear. I was only asking because that particular LD piece is sold out on every U.S. Site. But I have noticed lots of LD things that are sold out here are available in the UK. I've always been too afraid to order from UK though. I really love a brand called For Pets Only, Inamorada and a couple other European brands. One of which is very similar to LD and I found some gorgeous things I may have to order. Have you ever heard of Suckright? It's a Hungarian brand. You would love it. I have some things by this make that I love. 
I've never heard of the Charlottes dress, you'll have to send me a link to check it out. I did find some by this make on Amazin but I'm not tempted to order anything. 
I have tried everything on Ava and absolutely love it all. Now to make some space for it, as I have a pretty large wardrobe here for all of the dogs And Ava has another order of the new 3 things tee by Wooflink? Do you like that brand? It'd be perfect for Millie. Also ordered 3 of the new LD items. Ava has a birthday on October 7th. Bailey has a birthday on September 24th. This order was their birthday order. I'll likely buy them a cookie and toys for the actual day of their birthday. 
SL takes at least a month. Not including delivery. I'd say your item should ship in the next couple weeks. Did you change the size to the xs?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Of course my dear. I was only asking because that particular LD piece is sold out on every U.S. Site. But I have noticed lots of LD things that are sold out here are available in the UK. I've always been too afraid to order from UK though. I really love a brand called For Pets Only, Inamorada and a couple other European brands. One of which is very similar to LD and I found some gorgeous things I may have to order. Have you ever heard of Suckright? It's a Hungarian brand. You would love it. I have some things by this make that I love.
> I've never heard of the Charlottes dress, you'll have to send me a link to check it out. I did find some by this make on Amazin but I'm not tempted to order anything.
> I have tried everything on Ava and absolutely love it all. Now to make some space for it, as I have a pretty large wardrobe here for all of the dogs And Ava has another order of the new 3 things tee by Wooflink? Do you like that brand? It'd be perfect for Millie. Also ordered 3 of the new LD items. Ava has a birthday on October 7th. Bailey has a birthday on September 24th. This order was their birthday order. I'll likely buy them a cookie and toys for the actual day of their birthday.
> SL takes at least a month. Not including delivery. I'd say your item should ship in the next couple weeks. Did you change the size to the xs?



To be honest it could been from Europe, it just took ages to come so that why I guessed US, I really like it though I would like some more LD its another favourite of mine  I think you would be fine ordering from the UK, ive ordered from US loads of times the only downside is the shipping costs and shipping time, but its always came and been as described. I havnt seen the for pets only or the inomarada brand but I will google it now and see what I think. I love talking to you about doggie brands you know of so many hidden gems! 
and omg I absolutely LOVE suckright, ive only ever been on the website but always thought of ordering from there as I think it is so cute and unique.
have you ever ordered from suckright, if so can I see what you got and where did you order from? ive always struggled to get it to be honest I think that's why I havnt got any yet. I will send you a link of the charlottes dress, I think you will really like the brand theres some gorgeous collars with diamontes and dangling charms which would be excellent on your long coats as they really stand out. Also yes I really like wooflink, I got my carrier from there and ive got some wooflink tops coming with my susan lanci order.. 
as for the size change for the SL harness im not even sure if she changed it I just spoke to the woman from DCshop and she told me she would check with the designer and change if necessary. I really hope it fits!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Of course my dear. I was only asking because that particular LD piece is sold out on every U.S. Site. But I have noticed lots of LD things that are sold out here are available in the UK. I've always been too afraid to order from UK though. I really love a brand called For Pets Only, Inamorada and a couple other European brands. One of which is very similar to LD and I found some gorgeous things I may have to order. Have you ever heard of Suckright? It's a Hungarian brand. You would love it. I have some things by this make that I love.
> I've never heard of the Charlottes dress, you'll have to send me a link to check it out. I did find some by this make on Amazin but I'm not tempted to order anything.
> I have tried everything on Ava and absolutely love it all. Now to make some space for it, as I have a pretty large wardrobe here for all of the dogs And Ava has another order of the new 3 things tee by Wooflink? Do you like that brand? It'd be perfect for Millie. Also ordered 3 of the new LD items. Ava has a birthday on October 7th. Bailey has a birthday on September 24th. This order was their birthday order. I'll likely buy them a cookie and toys for the actual day of their birthday.
> SL takes at least a month. Not including delivery. I'd say your item should ship in the next couple weeks. Did you change the size to the xs?


ive just had a look at for pets only and inamorada and WOW! thank you for telling me about these brands they are both fab. I love them both, my favourite in the inamorada carriers and they are very reasonably priced too compared to some other branded carriers. The for pets only collars are gorgeous and the for pets only clothing is very similar to LD which is nice, I don't suppose you know of any other similar brands?
Im going to look on suckright now


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Love the sweaters, let me know if you find the tweed coat


I found the pics I have of my yorkie Peyton in the Charlottes dress tweed coat  . not the best pics but you can see how it looks.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I found the pics I have of my yorkie Peyton in the Charlottes dress tweed coat  . not the best pics but you can see how it looks.


wow wow wow this is gorgeous elaina,i want one!  beautiful, the fur looks great and it looks good quality!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Doggiecoutureshop question&amp;photos*



Jessicashield said:


> To be honest it could been from Europe, it just took ages to come so that why I guessed US, I really like it though I would like some more LD its another favourite of mine  I think you would be fine ordering from the UK, ive ordered from US loads of times the only downside is the shipping costs and shipping time, but its always came and been as described. I havnt seen the for pets only or the inomarada brand but I will google it now and see what I think. I love talking to you about doggie brands you know of so many hidden gems!
> 
> and omg I absolutely LOVE suckright, ive only ever been on the website but always thought of ordering from there as I think it is so cute and unique.
> 
> ...



Thanks for reassuring me about ordering from the UK. There are so many things I love but they just aren't attainable in the U.S. I'm going to have to order from the UK to get some of those European brands that I love. Milk & Pepper is another UK brand I love. As well as a brand called Walkies Couture. It's similar to For Pets Only. 

Yes I have a few Suckright things, including a gorgeous collar. It's a truly unique brand and the pricing is awesome. I'll try and dig up some photos of some of what we have. And thanks, I'll be. Looking out for that Charlottes dress link.

And thanks! I do know if a lot of hidden gems 😍 as I'm really big into fashion and doggie fashion.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I found the pics I have of my yorkie Peyton in the Charlottes dress tweed coat  . not the best pics but you can see how it looks.



This coat is gorgeous and looks stunning on miss Peyton! I love her. This is def a Yorkie style coat ❤


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest it could been from Europe, it just took ages to come so that why I guessed US, I really like it though I would like some more LD its another favourite of mine
> ...


That's okay I'm sure it will be fine, depending on where you order from there's a couple of popular UK sites that I would recommend and that's urbanpup and chihuahuawardrobe. 
Ooo I will check out those other brands, I'm poking forward to getting another wooflink carrier although I don't want any of the ones that are available at the moment do you know how often they release new carriers? 
Can't wait to see your suckright things I'm gunna get a couple of collars I'm a fan of the sparkly now and the lollipop collar. 
Also let me know if you think of any other sites


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> That's okay I'm sure it will be fine, depending on where you order from there's a couple of popular UK sites that I would recommend and that's urbanpup and chihuahuawardrobe.
> Ooo I will check out those other brands, I'm poking forward to getting another wooflink carrier although I don't want any of the ones that are available at the moment do you know how often they release new carriers?
> Can't wait to see your suckright things I'm gunna get a couple of collars I'm a fan of the sparkly now and the lollipop collar.
> Also let me know if you think of any other sites



Here's one of the Suckright collars


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

More Suckright






Lollipop Pet tutu coat


Pretty Pet reversible coat and Pretty Pet hoodie


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> More Suckright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omggg! Unreal! Love it so much the pink tutu coat it my favourite and the collar aw wow I need some suckright asap <3


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks love!! You can find that Tutu coat on puppylovecouture.com. It comes in neon green too. I bought the smallest size. Ava is 3.6 lbs and wears xs. I don't know if they ship abroad. But customer service is great, so send an email. This is the same site I ordered my Suckrught from.


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Lord, you girls are killing me with all this cute pink stuff.... It's like getting bit by the baby bug... Someday I might need a little long hair girl to play dress up with!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks love!! You can find that Tutu coat on puppylovecouture.com. It comes in neon green too. I bought the smallest size. Ava is 3.6 lbs and wears xs. I don't know if they ship abroad. But customer service is great, so send an email. This is the same site I ordered my Suckrught from.


Is the lollipop tutu coat, Pretty Pet reversible coat and Pretty Pet hoodie still available? I can't find them  if you can could you send me a direct link? I'm in love with these items!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> Lord, you girls are killing me with all this cute pink stuff.... It's like getting bit by the baby bug... Someday I might need a little long hair girl to play dress up with!


It certainly is I first came on this forum with one chihuahua I now have 4! It's crazy, I would like a long coat top if I find one like the one I'm looking for then I won't be able to say no!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Is the lollipop tutu coat, Pretty Pet reversible coat and Pretty Pet hoodie still available? I can't find them  if you can could you send me a direct link? I'm in love with these items!



http://www.puppylovecouture.com/pretty-in-pink-heart-hoodie-dog-coat-2.html

http://www.puppylovecouture.com/lollypop-hoodie-coat-dog-dress.html

http://prettypetstore.com/

I believe I ordered the pretty pet reversible coat on DC. You could have Melissa send you a link


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> PUPPY LOVE COUTURE
> 
> PUPPY LOVE COUTURE
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love love love the tutu jacket it's my fave! I will message Melissa


----------

